# Netbeans Concurrent Version System :local:



## padde479 (26. Jan 2009)

Hi @all,

ich habe mir CVS lokal installiert und möchte nun via Netbeans darauf zugreifen. In meiner AUTOEXEC.bat habe ich folgendes eingetragen:

```
set CVSROOT=:local:c:\devel
```
Danach habe ich das folgende Kommando abgesetzt:

```
cvs init
```
Hat auch alles funktioniert, unter _c:\devel_ wurde alles richtig angelegt.
Alerdings klappt der Zugriff mit Netbeans nicht. Wenn ich _:local:c/devel_, _:local:c:\devel_ oder _:local:c\devel_ eingebe, bekomme ich immer die Meldung Cannot access specified repository. Was mache ich falsch? Vielleicht kann mir jemand helfen?

Gruß
Padde


----------



## Ebenius (26. Jan 2009)

Du brauchst einen CVS *Server* dafür. Hab mich seit Jahren nicht mehr damit unter Windows beschäftigt... Mich deucht, das wäre richtig: CVSNT Installation for Windows... Ohne Garantie!

Ebenius


----------



## padde479 (26. Jan 2009)

> Du brauchst einen CVS Server dafür.


Der Server wird dann wohl meine lokale Maschine sein. Wenn ich das Importieren, das Auschecken etc. über die Kommandozeile mache, funktioniert alles auch einwandfrei. Aber mit Netbeans halt nicht...

Keine Ahnung woran das liegt. Zumal es ja, wie gesagt, via Kommandozeile funktioniert. Ist schon echt komisch ???:L 

Werd dann wohl nochmal etwas Onkel goolge befragen müssen :### Aber trotzdem danke. Vielleicht hat ja jemand anderes noch die eine oder andere Idee.


----------



## Ebenius (26. Jan 2009)

Da glaubt mir schon wieder einer nicht. ;-)

Netbeans will sich per Netzwerkverbindung an einen CVS Server verbinden. Vielleicht gibt's ja ein Plugin das CVS auch per Command-Line unterstützt. Aber normaler Weise will's nen Server zu dem es sich per pserver oder ssh verbinden kann. Probier's mal mit CVSNT. Hab ich früher so gemacht, nachdem ich zwei Tage probiert hatte mein Eclipse mit dem local Command-Line CVS zu verheiraten.


----------

